# Private Land Coyote



## jgetz189 (Jan 13, 2013)

I know that a coyote that is "causing damage, or about to cause damage" can be taken by a private land owner year around. My question is, is it legal to use calls ( not electronic) in order to take them?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes it is legal.. But it is a good question. Because if you call in a coyote it is most likely technically not causing damage at the time and you violated the law., also how do you know the one you called in is the damage causing coyote?
Unless you see it eating your sheep then you call it in while its in the act of damage. The damage control law was designed for people losing farm animals or pets and the ability to shoot them out of the normal season, not if they are eating deer, turkey , rabbits ect.. The law is really vague and not many people really understand it or care for that matter. i wish the dnr would remove or refine the law to make it more clear. The good thing is that the regular seaaon opens in 11 days. Good luck!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Ahhhhhh yes the laws. There's some good one, bad ones, vague ones and crystal clear ones........and none of it matters because the CO can interpret it "his/her" own way and your screwed. I was ticketed this winter and the only one who didnt know the actual law was the officer. So my advice is be smart and if there's a grey area don't even tread there because the only interpretation that matters is the guy in green.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Another ?

What is the coyote damaging. If it is not livestock of some sort but is small game about to do damage does not come into effect.

A coyote eating a rabbit, squirrel or other game is not covered by about to do damage. It is just a part of nature.


----------



## jgetz189 (Jan 13, 2013)

thanks for the advice guys. I will wait the 11 days till the season. I don't like grey areas, and dont need to loose my right to hunt over it.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Ahhhhhh yes the laws. There's some good one, bad ones, vague ones and crystal clear ones........and none of it matters because the CO can interpret it "his/her" own way and your screwed. I was ticketed this winter and the only one who didnt know the actual law was the officer. So my advice is be smart and if there's a grey area don't even tread there because the only interpretation that matters is the guy in green.


Well Captain,do you care to elaborate.What did you get a ticket for?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

fishdip said:


> Well Captain,do you care to elaborate.What did you get a ticket for?


It doesn't really pertain to the question the o.p. had. But if you really want to read about it here ya go.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=505700&highlight=Drowning

My point in all of this that the o.p. posted a question that involves a possible grey area and just because it may be legal doesn't mean that's how a C.O. will view it and take it from me......our interpretations do not matter one bit.......even if our interpretation is the correct one. I found out firsthand you can still get a ticket for not breaking the law......sounds asinine I know. If it were me and its a legit depredation case I would be careful of actively calling coyotes prior to season......that's just me.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It's not a gray area. Calling or baiting is hunting and does not fall under about to do damage.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

I think the problem is in the fact that " damage " or about to do " damage" is never defined in the guide. So therefore left up to interpretation by the individual which makes it a grey area in my opinion. I think the DNR has to put a paragraph in the guide stating what is considered damage , Also legal ways of going about shooting the troublesome coyotes.
Or simply open the season year round.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I asked the fur bearer biologist the reason for putting the season on coyote was at the time it was started.

According to him it was because there were guys claiming to be hunting coyotes in the northern lower that were actually running bear and killing them for their gall bladders.

Kind of a lame excuse to me but that came out of the mouth of John Stuitt (sp) the fur bearer biologist at the time.


----------



## jr9912 (Dec 2, 2008)

It's not a grey area if you raise chickens, turkeys or ducks. One fox or coyote in the coop an you loose 1 to 20 birds, from personal experience. You will learn to shoot on sight. If you can see them they are a threat. I guess technically my birds are bait.... But I want to eat them not the yotes. Nothing makes you feel sicker than walking into the coop and finding bloody piles of dead birds. Yeah I am a bid jaded when it comes to predators but I can understand why the law was written that way.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

multibeard said:


> I asked the fur bearer biologist the reason for putting the season on coyote was at the time it was started.
> 
> According to him it was because there were guys claiming to be hunting coyotes in the northern lower that were actually running bear and killing them for their gall bladders.
> 
> Kind of a lame excuse to me but that came out of the mouth of John Stuitt (sp) the fur bearer biologist at the time.


I have heard pretty much the same thing from other CO's.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Chrome Crazy said:


> I have heard pretty much the same thing from other CO's.


I had been tipped off from a CO that he had gotten a memo, at this same time as the coyote season being put in effect, about the DNR want to ban the selling of glands etc from trapped animals.

I had already approached Stuitt about the coyote season so during his question answering period at the SMTA membership meeting he would not recognize me even when I got up and waved both arms. He thought I was going to bring up the coyote season

The president of the association finally said "I think Tom wants top ask something. 

When I hit Stuitt about the gland sale issue he did not know what to say. He wanted to know where I heard it. I told him from a CO and what CO was none of his business.

The selling of glands never went any farther.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I know the law is the law and interpretation comes in all the time but, unless you are all camoed up and have all your calls and whatnot going I don't see a C.O. writing a ticket for a yote. There is no shortage and you will fail way more often then you succeed in getting them. I asked a C.O. about the "damage" wording and said we had numerous ***** around our cabin and I was concerned about the dogs etc. His reply was "well, yesterday I shot a **** that was headed towards my garden. Does that answer your question?" I laughed and said sure does thanks. He basically said the same thing others have. He said if I find you walking the woods a long way away from the home, I may write a ticket but if you shoot from your porch or closeby where the **** could actually cause problems there won't be a ticket for that.

Ganzer


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

Just spoke woth the dnr yesterday on this topic. They sent me a pdf link that stated" the person shall be authorized to take coyote all year by otherwise lawful hunting or trapping methods" the person being the landowner or the landowners designated person to take care of problem coyotes. Same applied to racoons.


----------



## jr9912 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Mapes said:


> Just spoke woth ther yesterday on this topic. They sent me a pdf link that stated" the person shall be authorized to take coyote all year by otherwise lawful hunting or trapping methods" the person being the landowner or the landowners designated person to take care of problem coyotes. Same applied to racoons.


Thanks josh..something else to ask the dnr. So you can take it with legal methods but it had to be causing or about to do damage? So if you go out to a farm where they had problems with coyotes you technically can't call one in and shoot it unless its in the act or about to be in the act of a damage? Or can you call in coyotes from the area that has had past damage even if it may not be the damage causing coyote(s).. My guess is the DNR does not really care because they are coyotes instead of deer.
Thanks


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

Im not sure ben. Ill send you the link to the pdf


----------

